# Books for plant identification?



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a book on identifying plants in the Utah/Idaho area? It's something I want to get better at and would love to have something to throw in my pack with me.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'd be interested in a general plant identification field guide as well. I often carry a mushroom field guide when I'm out scouting.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I bought the tome "Woody Plants of Utah" this winter for the same reason. Its a little heavy compared to a standard field guy (like Falcon Press). But I like the detail and appreciate having a dichotomous key for difficult identification.


----------



## saltydog (Feb 28, 2017)

Nature bound pocket field guide by Ron Dawsen is one I have used a lot. 
A good one for mushrooms is All that the rain promises and more by David Arora. They are older books but the info is still relevant. Plus they are small enough you can take them with you easily.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Any recommendations for a field guide you could download onto a phone?? Now that would be handy.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Kevin D said:


> Any recommendations for a field guide you could download onto a phone?? Now that would be handy.


_Weeds of the West_ at 641 pages is hard to beat and it can be downloaded free of charge! You could put it on a 64 MB chip and plug it into your cell phone out in the field.

http://wyoextension.org/publications/Search_Details.php?pubid=696

I've been using the hard copy of it for over 20 years.

.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Autobahn society has very good and "small", backpac books.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone.

I've added to my Amazon cart:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/067944680X/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1

and if that isn't good enough I'll pick up the much larger "Woody Plants of Utah".


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I have picked up a few field guide type books at the DI over the years. Came in pretty handy for a Scoutmaster. Now, my wife and I use them for our hiking adventures.


----------



## scattergun (Jul 26, 2013)

one of the best field guides I have seen is Plants of the Rocky Mountains, very concise guide for local plants, and their native uses it's not in print anymore but can be had online as a used book.


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

I was at Department of Natural Resources bookstore on North Temple today and they have many.


----------



## Kit055 (Apr 7, 2021)

I'm also interested in the flora of Illinois. I wanted to find something from college textbooks on this topic. What do you think, which Textbook should I choose to download from here http://yourcoursetextbook.com? I know many people like to watch videos more, but I prefer books. By the way, if you found a good tutorial about mushrooms, please share it. My boyfriend has been dreaming of going to the forest to pick mushrooms for three years, but neither of us understands them. And we are afraid of getting poisoned by collecting poisonous mushrooms.


----------

